# edit Textdatei.txt speichern



## ITA (15. Mai 2007)

Hi all

Wenn ich  im Terminal/Konsole bin und "edit Textdatei.txt" in die Kommandozeile eingebe
kommt ein Fenster wo ich dann den Inhalt reinschreiben kann.
Wenn ich das dann getan haben wie kann ich dann in der Konsole abspeichern und dann das Fenster verlassen?

Und wenn ich anschließend "ls" in die KZ eingebe  das er mir die erstellte Datei anzeigt.

mfg ITA


----------



## ishino (15. Mai 2007)

Ich hab _edit_ noch nie gesehen, aber der Klassiker geht (fast) immer: *man edit* 

Probier doch mal vi(m), emacs, nano oder so was in der Art. Die sind vielleicht etwas intuitiver gebaut - eben je nach Geschmack.


----------



## deepthroat (16. Mai 2007)

Hi.

edit ist bei einem Debian System (also auch Ubuntu) ein Alias auf das run-mailcap Programm welches abhängig vom MIME Typ der Datei (bzw. der Endung) ein anderes Programm aufruft um die Datei zu editieren, anzuschauen (see), als mail zu versenden (compose) oder zu drucken (print). Das kannst du tatsächlich alles in der man-page nachlesen.

Standardmäßig sollte eigentlich der VI bzw. ein Klon aufgerufen werden, wenn man "edit xyz.txt" aufruft. Da kannst du speichern indem du in den Kommandomodus wechselst (durch  1 bis mehrfaches drücken der Esc-Taste) und dann :wq eingibst.

Gruß


----------



## zeromancer (16. Mai 2007)

Ich empfehle nano


----------

